# 2001 nissan pathfinder ac will not work



## eastcoastbeetles (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a 2001 nissan pathfinder and the ac will not blow any cold air and it used to work on high only until that went and now I have nothing I have changed out the blower motor reistor under the glove box and still nothing Can someone please help with this I want to get it fixed thanks


----------



## eastcoastbeetles (Jul 14, 2009)

does anyone have a suggestions on this


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Is it just not blowing air, and the compressor engages ?
OR has the compressor stopped working? If so check your Freon charge.


----------



## eastcoastbeetles (Jul 14, 2009)

IanH said:


> Is it just not blowing air, and the compressor engages ?
> OR has the compressor stopped working? If so check your Freon charge.


the compressor is coming on


----------



## eastcoastbeetles (Jul 14, 2009)

eastcoastbeetles said:


> the compressor is coming on


and there is no air blowing out


----------



## G8rDuc (May 11, 2009)

Time to get some A/C gauges and see if there's a blockage, if the freon is low or some other situation. Just can't guess on this one and hope you're right.


----------



## supraholic (Nov 21, 2005)

Hope you checked the in-cabin filter... it can clogg and block air


----------



## G8rDuc (May 11, 2009)

Borrow some a/c gauges and check everything...


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

Sounds like you have multiple problems. Fan on high only means blower resistor. No fan at all means blower motor or wiring to it. And no cold air (but airflow exists) likely means low refrigerant or compressor problem.


----------

